# Women's Hair Loss > Women's Hair Loss: Start Your Own Topic >  Ultragrowth

## AliceM.

Hi, 

I was just wondering if anyone has heard of a new treatment called Ultragrowth. 
What is your take on it? I'm guessing it's a scam...

Thanks,

Alice

----------


## Delphi

Total Scam. The before and after pictures are from wig websites. I recognize two of them.

----------


## rachel

I have never used it, but it surely looks fake

----------


## modym02

You are right, it is a scam.  Too bad I did not see your post beforehand.  I did not do a good research.  I decided to try it and spent on the introductory $9.99 + and then requested the year supply for $150 and used it for 8 months giving it enough time.  In addition, they inserted another charge of $129.99 which went unnoticed since my spouse attends to the bills, it looked like the other charge.  I contacted Chase to revoke the charges, but was too late.  So I'm out about $290 plus shipping.

----------

